# If you have 2 Malts



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Do veterinarians and groomers give a 2 dog discount? It will take a very long time for me to convince my husband to get a second Malt, but I want one!

Please let me know if discounts are given. Thanks


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My vet has never given discounts......maybe because I didn't ask. Vet bills are high. I would be interested in knowing if anyone gets discount myself.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Good question...but I don't see many Vets giving discounts.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't have 2 malts but 1 malt and 2 other dogs. I never get discounts for the 3 of them.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 4 dogs and I have never received a discount from the vet. It
would be nice though....


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I never recieved any discounts from the vet or groomers.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My vet gave a tiny discount for the 2nd pet in terms of exams, but not for medications, vaccinations and stuff. My groomer also gives me a slight discount for the two. Even the doggie daycare places I've looked into give a discount for the 2nd dog. But to be honest, it's not significant. However, I wouldn't trade having two for the world. I really believe it's so great for them, to have a constant companion and playmate!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nope. I have never received a discount for two dogs from the vet or groomer, and I have asked. The dog sitter also charges me double for two dogs.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Nope, no discounts here either. I think that with the advances in medicine for pets, if someone wants to pursue becoming a doctor, it would be more lucrative to become a veterinarian. No hassles with medicare or insurance.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

no discounts, sounds like a nice idea though.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've got 2 Malts & 2 IGs, nobody has ever given me a discount, but it sure would be nice!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, that's what I thought. I don't frequent the veterinarian or do medications. We only go once a year for exam and bloodwork, so no big deal. (Unless of course there might be a medical issue that would require immediate attention.) I have to ask my groomer and my veterinarian directly. My vet already gives me a discount because I am a long-term client. 

I really want to get a second Malt, but it is not in the budget right now. My husband is a dog lover, but he doesn't want the additional expense right now.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

No discounts here either. I'd say you're lucky to get the discount you already have for being a long-term client.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No...rarely we do multi-pet discounts or breeder discounts for people who routinely bring 5+ animals in. It isn't much.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Mkes sense, doctors don't give us a group discount cuz we bring in both of our kids instead of just one.....


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We don't get a discount and Malts are expensive.... :shocked: !!!

My friend that is a Breeder/Show Person get a discount at Banfield.
You might call there and ask about their Plans.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Nope, no discounts here, either. (of course you know YoYo is not a malt, could be partial, but who knows).

We, too only go 1x per year. They have been very healthy (except for YoYo's innitial vet expenses when we adopted him from untreated ear infections & colitis which have been fine ever since).

What I find most expensive are the preventative flea/tick meds which we desperately need where I live because we have a very bad problem here. There's no way I'd experiment with alternative or natural treatments for that at this point.

And grooming is cha-ching $$$. But I only take them to a pro a few times per year when they need an "overhaul" lol. Otherwise I trim them up myself.

Honestly I'm not one to buy clothes, accessories, beds, etc. They have one of everything and I don't replace it unless it needs it. On RARE occasion I'll get them an extra of something for fun. I save tons that way.

My hubby was like yours. Well, I really didn't plan on getting a 2nd until the kids were much older. But then i was "forced" to go back to work and just felt heartbroken about leaving Ollie all day alone when i had been with him 24/7 for his whole life. Hubby was still not happy even when we got YoYo, but he has really grown to love him. YoYo is very lovable  Maybe circumstances will come about (hopefully not bad ones like mine!) where hubby will change his mind sooner rather than later!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My former vet did give a multi-pet discount on exams when they were brought in together. My current vet gives a discount to shelters, rescue organizations and breeders on office visits and certain procedures (i.e., spay/neuter, dental).

MaryH


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848014


> It will take a very long time for me to convince my husband to get a second Malt, but I want one![/B]


One way that you will save is that you probably already have a lot of the Malt neccessities...brushes, product, clothes, harnesses, x pen, etc.

That is how I helped my DH agree. I said: "But honey, you have always said that it looks like MANY dogs live here (when we only had one!)"
"And besides the girls will have each other to play with so I will be less hovery and have more time for YOU!"
Now, I have two fluffs.  

But yes, I agree the vetting of two does add up.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Nov 6 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848099


> We don't get a discount and Malts are expensive.... :shocked: !!!
> 
> My friend that is a Breeder/Show Person get a discount at Banfield.
> You might call there and ask about their Plans.[/B]


Thanks but I wouldn't do Banfield or a plan. I don't do enough medical stuff for that. But thanks for the advice!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I have all the Malt necessities here. Maybe more than what I need for one dog!  I wonder if I have extra stuff on purpose, hmm...

Oh, I don't expect a vet to give a 2 dog discount to every toy dog owner, can you imagine? Those poor folks would go out of business, lol. I was just asking because someone (I forget who) had mentioned to me a while back that their vet gave them a discount because they had 2. I thought that if it were a common practice, I could use it as "ammunition" to convince my husband.

The only thing that would be a *major* added expense would be grooming. Maybe I could work something out with the groomer. I'll ask her next time. I don't use flea meds, and I'm not keen on vaccines, so that wouldn't be an issue. 

Thanks for your posts, I'll continue to gently discuss it with hubby. :biggrin: I think he will come around eventually. They only allow one dog per apartment where I live, but we are planning to move in the spring, Lord willing. So maybe after we move, we can get a sister for Nikki. I can't wait to move, and I can't wait to get another fluffbutt!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

No discounts received here too..


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, so we are the odd ones out .... I get a discount at the vet - I pay full price consultation on one pup, and the 2nd pup I pay half the consult fee :biggrin: This might be because we are well known there as Harley goes every 2 weeks for his allergy shot - they don't charge me for that either, the nurse gives the shot in the waiting room.

Unless there is something not right, we only go once a year for a check up, so this is where we get the discount. If we have to go at any other time, its only ever been for 1 of them, so I pay full consult fee on that.

The groomer also give me a discount - I pay extra for express service so they are both done in 2 hours, and that normally costs $70 each ... last time she charged me $130 for them both ... a $10 saving is still a saving!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

As one or maybe two ppl above mentioned, I've known groomers, doggie daycare establishments, and dog walking services to give a multiple dog discount, but I don't believe I've ever heard of a veterinarian doing so.
Now for the juicy details ... so you'd be thinking about a little sister for Nikki, and not a brother? Would you go back to Phlicks again, and get a pup related to Nikki, or do you have a different breeder in mind?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Our vet gives 10% discount for 3+ pets. It used to be 2+ pets when we started with her 13 years ago but then about 3 years ago, it was changed to 3 or more. We had 2 Malts for the longest time and only last year starting to have 3 Malts. Our groomer doesn't give us any discount but our trainer would give us 5% discount if I sign up at least 2 of them for classes at the same time. Every bit helps!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*Holy Cannoli, Jac!* $70 per groom!? I think I've heard of grooming costing that much in NY, but we pay about $40 in this general area for a grooming session. 

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848208


> that normally costs $70 each ... last time she charged me $130 for them both ... a $10 saving is still a saving!![/B]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 7 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848217


> *Holy Cannoli, Jac!* $70 per groom!? I think I've heard of grooming costing that much in NY, but we pay about $40 in this general area for a grooming session.
> 
> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848208





> that normally costs $70 each ... last time she charged me $130 for them both ... a $10 saving is still a saving!![/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, its actually $60 to groom, but I pay $10 extra to have them both done in 2 hours. I really like this groomer though, we have only used her twice so far, but she's VERY good - she listens to me, and follows my instructions to the letter - which we all know is VERY important!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 6 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848214


> As one or maybe two ppl above mentioned, I've known groomers, doggie daycare establishments, and dog walking services to give a multiple dog discount, but I don't believe I've ever heard of a veterinarian doing so.
> Now for the juicy details ... so you'd be thinking about a little sister for Nikki, and not a brother? Would you go back to Phlicks again, and get a pup related to Nikki, or do you have a different breeder in mind?[/B]


I really like female dogs. Yes I would definitely consider getting a pup from Phlick's again. Overall, I had a great experience with Janet, she is only a few hours away, and her prices are reasonable. And I think her dogs are adorable! I would also consider other breeders, but Janet would be my first choice. I have a good rapport with her and she knows what type of dog suits me.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 6 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848221


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 7 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848217





> *Holy Cannoli, Jac!* $70 per groom!? I think I've heard of grooming costing that much in NY, but we pay about $40 in this general area for a grooming session.
> 
> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848208





> that normally costs $70 each ... last time she charged me $130 for them both ... a $10 saving is still a saving!![/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, its actually $60 to groom, but I pay $10 extra to have them both done in 2 hours. I really like this groomer though, we have only used her twice so far, but she's VERY good - she listens to me, and follows my instructions to the letter - which we all know is VERY important!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


My Mobile Groomer charges $55 for Nikki's pup cut.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Our regular vet has never given a multiple dog discount. LOL!! God knows I've tried to talk them into giving us a break. I still think it is easier though to handle two or three dogs.... Everyone goes for vaccinations and cleanings on the same schedule and for Peg and I, having everyone on the same schedule is a big time saver and even $$ saver for us just because we don't make any more vet visits than we would with one dog.

The groomer though, has occasionally cut us a break depending how many rescues we have and how much pity she is taking on us. If you have 2 or up to 6 rescues at a time as we once had, paying $45 per dog for grooming runs up a big bill very fast, especially then when you add the dogs who live here! :w00t: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe I am lucky, but, if I come in with both dogs for annual check up type stuff, he has only charged me for one office visit. But naturally all the labs etc. are billed for each. And my groomer gives a discount because I bring them regularly. I love both my groomer and my vet. And, two is better than one from my view point. So....start working on that hubby!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My Vet gives a "Multiple Pet" Discount of 10% But I am not sure how many pets I had to have to qualify.

We have 2 Cats, 3 dogs, 2 big horses, 2 miniature horses and 9 Guinea fowl I don't know if the guineas are really "pets".

I think I got the discount when we had 3 or 4 animals (cats and dogs).

Our vet regular office charge used to be $28.00 and now its up to 45.50, they also have whats called a farm call ( when the vet comes here - is $45.00 "farm call charge" and then a fee to examine each animal, plus meds, treatments etc. and sometimes a weekend charge. 

I took the new pup to my Vet's on Oct 31, ( she had a FL health certificate with all of her shots and a neg fecal done on Oct 14th but it was in our contract to be seen by a vet within 72 hours).........the vet examined my healthy puppy, she got weighed, and its was 45.50 minus my 10 % Discount= $40.50

It was a lot to pay to a receptionist that was dressed as a Tiger ( the Vet was a butterfly and the vet tech was a bumble bee)

No discounts from any groomers.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The only time I've every received a discount from the vet was when Annie was so sick and she was going there once or twice a week - he eventually stopped charging for the visits and only charged for the meds, lab work, etc. even though he was examining her also.

Also, I take them both in twice a year because their shots are split up. I pay for the office visit and shots for the first visit, but for the second visit I only pay for the shots even though the vet administers them. I think that it's better for the girls and it's easier on my budget this way.

I've never received a two-dog discount at the groomer though - but to keep the strain off my wallet I usually alternate them going. 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, actually our vet does give a multi-dog discount on exams.. 1st dog is $46- second one is $26- when brought in together..... also if the visit is just a quick look at something for a single pooch the exam is $23-.
Plus often there is no charge for nails/ anal glands etc when brought in for something else and the above 1st set of charges is applied. Meds, tests, etc are usually reg price for both.
According to what I see elsewhere our vet clinic is more than fair in their fees and they are top-notch vets to boot! Also They never try to 'push' things on you and in fact I've many times inquired about something and the vet will say "Terry it's not needed...save your money!" LOL. However, if something I'm really paranoid about she'll agree to ease my mind.

Our mobile groomer also gives multi-dog discount... if one dog $45- if two done the same day it's $35- each.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, so clearly there are some discounts to be had out there, the trick appears to be in _finding_ them. Best of luck and let us know what you find, if anything.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I would strongly encourage you to consider adopting a rescue doggie. You obviously provide a wonderful home and there are so many maltese that need homes. Both my girls are rescues. Going from one to two was difficult mostly from a grooming perspective, mostly time wise. Brushing them every other day and bathing now obviously takes twice as long. There is also the food to consider if you are considering cost issues. Mine are on premium, organic, raw diets so that is on the expensive side but well worth it and I buy in bulk on Amazon. The only disappointment I have in going from one to two is that they don't play together. And that is one of the main reasons why I decided to get another pup. My two year old Lily loves to play and she wants to but Nadia growls at her if Lily insists. I keep hoping that will change but it has been 6 months. I've been told that if I would have gotten a male it is more likely they would have been playmates. But like you, I love female maltese. I adore these two pups, they are SO beautiful. One of these days I'm going to have to post pics. I say, just jump in a DO IT! :biggrin: 


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848227


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 6 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848214





> As one or maybe two ppl above mentioned, I've known groomers, doggie daycare establishments, and dog walking services to give a multiple dog discount, but I don't believe I've ever heard of a veterinarian doing so.
> Now for the juicy details ... so you'd be thinking about a little sister for Nikki, and not a brother? Would you go back to Phlicks again, and get a pup related to Nikki, or do you have a different breeder in mind?[/B]


I really like female dogs. Yes I would definitely consider getting a pup from Phlick's again. Overall, I had a great experience with Janet, she is only a few hours away, and her prices are reasonable. And I think her dogs are adorable! I would also consider other breeders, but Janet would be my first choice. I have a good rapport with her and she knows what type of dog suits me.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

No discount here, but I tend to take them in separately unless we are going for annual bloodwork with Dr. Dodds (long-ish trek). My two absolutely LOVE each other and LOVE to play together, I definitely am a fan of a female/male pairing. If we were to get another (not likely since hubby is dead set against another since he says I already spend too much time with the two we have), I would make sure I got a submissive puppy.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

My vet makes housecalls because I have two Maltis & 2 Yorkies whose shots are due at the same time. He doesn't charge his normal fee for the housecall, just the actual cost for the injections. No discount if I have to take one to him with a problem.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 6 2009, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848217


> *Holy Cannoli, Jac!* $70 per groom!? I think I've heard of grooming costing that much in NY, but we pay about $40 in this general area for a grooming session.
> 
> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 6 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848208





> that normally costs $70 each ... last time she charged me $130 for them both ... a $10 saving is still a saving!![/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
Our groom is $50 with $10 for express. Add the $5 tip and we are at $65 every 6 weeks. We have recently thought about going every 7-8 weeks and my groomer thinks, in the winter, we can go that long with Hunter as long as I really brush him out good each week (he doesn't like me brushing him) and keep up with the regular face baths. So, we are going to try it starting now


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Discounts....hummm...the last time I took Archie in to the vet, I called first and asked if I could also bring Ava in so she could get her rabies shot. I was told "no", she needs her own appt. so ok, I made her appointment.

Then when I took Ava in for her shot, I also brought Abbey (without asking)....for moral support  ...then when we were in with the vet I asked him if he could express Abbey's anal glands....
....which he did....without a charge. :chili: . So I was alittle devious, oh well, once in a while it's ok. :innocent: 

And grooming, I take three dogs every 5 weeks at $45 each. That's $135 each time! :w00t:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not too worried about the cost of food, as I home cook and my food bill is completely insane. I do without a lot of other things so that I can afford my food bill, lol! Like I said, it's the grooming that would be the big expense and I'll talk to my groomer.

Hubby told me "no" again, so I'm shelving the idea until after we move in the spring. I'd like to get another female, and I'll be careful to get one that gets along with Nikki, who is very calm and easygoing. She "takes" better to calmer dogs. My neighbor has a Shi-Tzu that is quite hyper, and gets overexcited around Nikki. After a while, Nikki just walks away from her. One of the reasons why I'd be interested in getting another dog from Janet (Phlick's) is that Nikki was with her for 19 weeks before I got her, so Janet really knows Nikki's personality well and would be able to match us with a suitable puppy.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My old vet gave me a 30% discount if I brought 3 or more animals in at one time. They all had to be there at once for me to get the discount.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 10 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849586


> Discounts....hummm...the last time I took Archie in to the vet, I called first and asked if I could also bring Ava in so she could get her rabies shot. I was told "no", she needs her own appt. so ok, I made her appointment.
> 
> Then when I took Ava in for her shot, I also brought Abbey (without asking)....for moral support  ...then when we were in with the vet I asked him if he could express Abbey's anal glands....
> ....which he did....without a charge. :chili: . So I was alittle devious, oh well, once in a while it's ok. :innocent:
> ...


Move to Mexico! My groomer just left the house. He bathed, dried, clipped, etc. all four - 2 Maltis & 2 Yorkies.The TOTAL cost equalled about $30US and they look great. I do furnish shampoo, conditioner, dryer & have a grooming table. I have the only Maltese in the state & also bought a Maltese book in Spanish so he would know what to do.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I should move to Mexico because my groomer is $125 including tip here. Which I wouldn't mind, but I had to help her for all 4 hours of it... :shocked: 

Suzan, you keep your family so healthy....if you learn to groom your dogs, you will have no expenses except for food!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 10 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849606


> I should move to Mexico because my groomer is $125 including tip here. Which I wouldn't mind, but I had to help her for all 4 hours of it... :shocked:
> 
> Suzan, you keep your family so healthy....if you learn to groom your dogs, you will have no expenses except for food!! [/B]


So true, Sophia, our groomer is about $75 per dog, not including tip and that was a huge motivation for me to learn to groom them myself. And keeping them in coat is better looking than my chop jobs, so daily brushing is the price I pay.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 10 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849616


> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 10 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849606





> I should move to Mexico because my groomer is $125 including tip here. Which I wouldn't mind, but I had to help her for all 4 hours of it... :shocked:
> 
> Suzan, you keep your family so healthy....if you learn to groom your dogs, you will have no expenses except for food!! [/B]


So true, Sophia, our groomer is about $75 per dog, not including tip and that was a huge motivation for me to learn to groom them myself. And keeping them in coat is better looking than my chop jobs, so daily brushing is the price I pay. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your babies are so cute in full coat!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 10 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849620


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 10 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849616





> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 10 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849606





> I should move to Mexico because my groomer is $125 including tip here. Which I wouldn't mind, but I had to help her for all 4 hours of it... :shocked:
> 
> Suzan, you keep your family so healthy....if you learn to groom your dogs, you will have no expenses except for food!! [/B]


So true, Sophia, our groomer is about $75 per dog, not including tip and that was a huge motivation for me to learn to groom them myself. And keeping them in coat is better looking than my chop jobs, so daily brushing is the price I pay. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your babies are so cute in full coat!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Sophia, but little Cassanova looks so adorable in his cut, I'm seriously considering cutting mine down now.....
:wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My vet only charges us for one visit if we bring Bailey and our Beagle, Buddy at the same time. They go in together and he checks each of them and we only pay for one visit.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's one "discount" that I found. I think you can travel in cabin with two dogs in one kennel on AA or Delta for the price of one pet, provided that the kennel fits in front of you and they are the same size and species and they don't exceed 20 pounds in total. YAHOO!! :yahoo: :yahoo: 
p.s.: Maybe other airlines offer this too...but these are the ones I travel on most often domestically


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

No discounts here either, from Vet or Groomers. I always inquire for 2fers but, have never gotten any. :huh: I did buy Maggie Bella and Adopted Trixie. I do agree Adoption is a wonderful alternative to buying one.


----------

